# Install Tivo-HD Hard Drive in a Premiere?



## jrw77 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a Tivo HD model TCD652160 that I have used for less than 2 years. I am thinking of upgrading to a Tivo Premiere. I am looking at whether I should then sell or keep the TCD652160. As such, if I ever need to, can I take the hard drive from my HD and use it in my Premiere? If so:
a) Can I install it as is and will Tivo then update the software from its version of 11.0k to the Premiere's software version of 20.0? Or -
b) Do I have to erase the hard drive and go thru the procedures required for installing a brand new hard drive?
(Note: I am aware that it is a smaller capacity hard drive than the Premiere)
---thanks---


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

jrw77 said:


> I have a Tivo HD model TCD652160 that I have used for less than 2 years. I am thinking of upgrading to a Tivo Premiere. I am looking at whether I should then sell or keep the TCD652160. As such, if I ever need to, can I take the hard drive from my HD and use it in my Premiere? If so:
> a) Can I install it as is and will Tivo then update the software from its version of 11.0k to the Premiere's software version of 20.0? Or -
> b) Do I have to erase the hard drive and go thru the procedures required for installing a brand new hard drive?
> (Note: I am aware that it is a smaller capacity hard drive than the Premiere)
> ---thanks---


Any hard drive replacement for the Premiere must be at least 320GB or larger and will need SW loaded by you that is specific to the Premiere model you get. If the HD has a lifetime sub, then it may be worth around $300 on eBay.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jrw77 said:


> I have a Tivo HD model TCD652160 that I have used for less than 2 years. I am thinking of upgrading to a Tivo Premiere. I am looking at whether I should then sell or keep the TCD652160. As such, if I ever need to, can I take the hard drive from my HD and use it in my Premiere? If so:
> a) Can I install it as is and will Tivo then update the software from its version of 11.0k to the Premiere's software version of 20.0? Or -
> b) Do I have to erase the hard drive and go thru the procedures required for installing a brand new hard drive?
> (Note: I am aware that it is a smaller capacity hard drive than the Premiere)
> ---thanks---


See that 160 at the end of the model number? That means it comes stock with a 160GB drive.

Look at the Premiere model number and you'll see that it comes with a 320GB drive, although the new ones will have a model number that ends in 500 and a 500GB drive.

So, regardless of the software on there, it's too small for the Premiere.

So, if you get a Premiere the S3 will not be a suitable source for any parts whatsoever, except maybe screws or the power cord or maybe the remote.

What you should do is go read the $99 lifetime thread, 'cause after you get a Premiere you might be able to threaten to cancel the S3 and get it lifetimed for $100, which will add more than that much to the resale value.

Of course if it's lifetimed, that might let you get the MSD monthly rate on the Premiere, and you could keep both units and use the S3 in a different room and copy shows from one to the other, CCI bit permitting.


----------

